# Looking for second opinion on my V's Hip Dysplasia X-ray



## ArnieV (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi there,

My 6 mo old V just had his neuter surgery and while he was under they took an x-ray to assess his hips for Hip Dysplasia. The vet informed us that he was positive for HD and surgery is the recommended. In addition to the x-ray, the vet specialist also noted that my pup had very high hip laxity. 

I contacted my breeder about it and was pretty turned off; they pretty much laughed at me saying it's WAY too early to tell as he is still developing and NONE of their dogs have ever had any issues. I'm getting a lot of contradicting information from both parties. 

1. Any professionals here have an opinion on the attached x-ray? 
2. Is 6 mo too early to diagnose HD
3. Does early detection and surgery increase success 

Any information would be much appreciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Six months is not to early to be diagnosed with HD. Most US breeders use OFA, and unless a problem arises , dogs are not health tested until 2 years old. Its my opinion that laxity plays a big part in HD.
Take look at this website, as it may explain a lot to you.
http://info.antechimagingservices.com/pennhip/

Your going to need a second opinion by a orthopedic specialist.
And if your pup does have HD you would want it put into either the OFA, or Pennhip database.

Just a side note.
I've had regular vets scare the crap out of me when looking at xrays.
Only after ortho specialist redid xrays, and manipulated joints was my mind set at ease.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would recommend getting a second opinion from another vet.

You can check your V's parent's hip test results at ofa.org also.


----------



## ArnieV (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for the quick replies! 

I want to add that my Vet performs x-rays for OFA and performed my pups under the same requirements. Additionally, it was a orthopedic specialist that gave the diagnosis and performed the physical examination. 

Both Parents had OFA: Excellent ratings


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

ArnieV said:


> Thanks for the quick replies!
> 
> I want to add that my Vet performs x-rays for OFA and performed my pups under the same requirements. Additionally, it was a orthopedic specialist that gave the diagnosis and performed the physical examination.
> 
> Both Parents had OFA: Excellent ratings


I was hoping the vet was mistaken, but OFA vets are good at knowing the results before they are sent into OFA.
Does your contract with the breeder cover HD, and is your pup showing any signs of it effecting his gait?


----------



## ArnieV (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes, contract has health/genetic guarantee up to 3 years. Will refund price paid for puppy or offer a "replacement" dog. No way in **** I'm taking replacements, he's family! Just wish they would offer to cover surgery if it comes to that... 

No signs of discomfort or hopping, just awkward puppy phase.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm trying to get some other opinions on the xrays for you. This is one of the responses. 

I have to say, from my experience over the years of hip scoring labs and Vizslas, these hips don't look brilliant, the acetabullum is very shallow, but tbh it's a moot point as the dog concerned has been neutered far too young and seems rather pointless to have the hips x-rayed because a) at 6 months of age it's still developig and b) having removed it's hormones it will never be any better


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

To me, it doesn't look like dysplasia... but it does look like those radiographs would receive a borderline rating by OFA which isn't a pass but isn't really debilitating either.

What you can do to help optimize his growth is get him on a diet that isn't going to cause him to grow rapidly like a raw or home made diet. Also look into ester-c supplementation.

Even if this does turn out to be dysplasia it would be low grade and as long as you keep him fit and muscled I doubt his life will experience much negative effects... it can probably be managed with supplementation - glucosamine, chrondotion, green lipped muscle powder, turmeric, etc

Unfortunately neutering him young and at all will lower the chance of this condition improving.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Below is another reply to the xrays.
Keep in mind your ortho vet is going to be the best one for getting information.
Then there is strong opinions on early spay/neuter, and how hormones effect skeleton growth. Whats done is done, and there is no going back on the neuter. Its not my intention to down you, or have you feel bad about it in anyway. Just passing on the information to you.

The pup is still developing but imo R hip is not very good, there are also changes on the R stifle. Presuming this is the R because there is no marker. Unfortunately I think it will not get better has the pup grows because of the neutering, I've seen pups at this age have their hips x rayed then again at 18 month and they have improved but wasn't neutered. I would also say the L is not that brilliant either. I would get a professional point of view.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

It is unfortunate that the vet would compound the odds of developing hip dysplasia by castrating the pup at 6 months. Doing so amplified the risks considerably. Shame it happened.

Hip dysplasia risks with early neuter are not just matters of strong opinion but are clearly demonstrated in multiple veterinary studies.

Bill


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Spy said:


> Hip dysplasia risks with early neuter are not just matters of strong opinion but are clearly demonstrated in multiple veterinary studies.
> 
> Bill


I was not trying to dispute the studies. 
There are times I would rather be kind, than right. 
When someone is facing devastating news, it's one of those times. While we want the forum to be informative, we also want it to be supportive, and compassionat to all our members.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

It is more compassionate IMO to speak the truth plainly than to obfuscate it by making clearly demonstrable truth appear like nothing but a matter of 'opinion."

Nothing can be done it this case, but future owners can be helped from making the same choice when the information is presented honestly.

Neutering a V at 6 months exacerbates the odds of that pup developing hip dysplasia, and a vet—who in full knowledge that the hips may already be compromised—who goes ahead with a castration anyways is not acting in the Vs best interests. And we both know that's the case.

Bill


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Spy said:


> ... a vet—who in full knowledge that the hips may already be compromised—who goes ahead with a castration anyways ...


It's not at all clear that was the case: the X-ray was taken while the dog was under anesthesia for the neutering & would not have been seen by the orthopedist until later. The surgeon may or may not have seen it before the surgery.

Bob


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Bob said:


> Spy said:
> 
> 
> > ... a vet—who in full knowledge that the hips may already be compromised—who goes ahead with a castration anyways ...
> ...


Be that as it may, Bob, castrating a V at 6 months always amplifies the risks of hip dysplasia (and torn CCLs, and obesity, and anxiety, and many cancers). 

The vet should have known this. Yet he proceeded.

Bill


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

What can be done for this family member at this point? Will he need a pin? Hip replacement? Can diet or supplements prevent further damage and/ or pain?


What will be the life long treatment?


----------

